# I need to find horse shaped lollipops!!



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

So at my wedding reception in June I'm going to have an "equestrian" theme. No cowboys hats, or hay bales, or boots-- nothing like that. I'm keeping it classy. I made little wreaths for my two best Breyers horses, and I'm going to make little burlap bags with oats in them to toss instead of bird seed. 

What I desperately need to find though is something to have as a favor. I really wanted to do horse head shaped lollipops, but I just can't seem to find the right ones. They need to be either yellow or brown (chocolate is ok). Or does anyone have any other ideas for cute, inexpensive horse- themed favors?


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi congrats! sounds awsome and classy! I could only really find horse heads

I found a site with them for sale, not sure if thats what you want though,there quite detailed..i like them (the carousel pops)
Classic Almond Bark, Hard Candy Horse Pops, Carousel Pops, Chocolate Horse Pops, Heart Oreos, Holly Wholesaler & Other From Usa











Or these ones, but im sure you dont want to buy from australia, these ones are more expensive im pretty sure:
A dozen horse head handmade chocolate lollipops : MandiesCandies - ArtFire Edibles


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Make them yourself. Yes, I am serious, my sister had a beach themed wedding, I made over 2,000 chocolate seashells for her favors and to accent her beach themed groom's cake. Took me about 8hrs total.

Anyways, you take the plastic mold, melt wilton candy melts (come in every color under the sun practically), pour in, tap to remove air bubbles, add stick (sold in same section as the melts) toss in fridge. If you want multi-colored IE brown horse, black mane, melt the top color and spoon it into the section you want that color, then pour the main color to fill.

Here's the mold you can use.... buy like 10 of them and get an assembly line going.

HORSE'S HEAD LOLLIPOP CANDY MOLD - eBay (item 120467234591 end time Mar-31-11 10:54:20 PDT)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I know the RCC here has horse lollipops sometimes. I don't know what brand they are. Hm.. I think the one I got was a cowboy hat just because it was grape. I think there might have been horse heads. 

But making them yourself would be cool too.


----------

